# 3 beautiful dumbo girls for adoption!



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

All are a few months over a year old.. They are dumbos. Cage and all accessories included. They are the sweetest babies ever but I don't have enough time for them anymore. 😢 I want to give them a home the deserve!


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Oops! I forgot to add I live in Arizona!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Where in Arizona are you located?


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

In surprise. Not too far from Phoenix. Surprise is down by Goodyear and buckeye, Peoria and Glendale


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

ah poo that's almost 7 hours from me :/


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

/: I would say to meet up I don't think I could drive out that far


----------



## TattedRat (Jan 28, 2015)

Across the country for me! Good luck on finding a home for these beautiful girls.


----------



## captainawesome7 (Feb 10, 2015)

h
ey If you still have these I sent you a PM


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awww darn I just adopted another rat but Arizona is a million miles away from me


----------



## captashsparrow (Aug 7, 2014)

Are they spayed?


----------

